# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  EL84 AUDIO STEREO AMPLIFIER No2

## apollonios



----------

Hulk (16-04-18)

----------


## 744

Τι αριστούργημα είναι αυτό?

Θερμά συγχαρητήρια Σάββα! Πολλά like!

----------

apollonios (14-04-18)

----------


## apollonios

ευχαριστώ Γιάννη. χαίρομε  ιδιαίτερα που σου άρεσε

----------


## elektronio

Φίλε Σάββα είναι μια ζωγραφιά (πάνω και κάτω). Συγχαρητήρια και καλές ακροάσεις...... :Boo hoo!:

----------

apollonios (15-04-18)

----------


## alpha uk

Χίλια Μπράβο , άψογος , από τα καλύτερα που έχω δει

----------

apollonios (15-04-18)

----------


## crown

Μπραβο συναδελφε δεν υπαρχουν λογια

----------

apollonios (15-04-18)

----------


## spyart

Μπράβο ωραία και εντυπωσιακή κατασκευή ........ αλλά αυτά τα κάθετα βίντεο.....γυρίστε το κινητό....

----------

apollonios (15-04-18)

----------


## Μηνάς Παπαϊωάννου

Τέλειο χίλια μπράβο .

----------

apollonios (15-04-18)

----------


## apilot

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους.
Φίλε Σάββα μαγεία ο ενισχυτής. 
Πολύ καλή κατασκευή επαγγελματική θα έλεγα.
Από όπου και να τον δεις είναι πολύ όμορφος  συγχαρητήρια και πάλι.

----------

apollonios (15-04-18)

----------


## apollonios

spyart έχεις δικιο δεν το ήξερα .ευκαιρία να απολυσω τον σκηνοθέτη(σύζυγος). :Biggrin: .

----------


## ΠΑΡΙΖΙΑΝΟΣ

ΑΞΙΟΣ 
  ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ  ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ
  SV2 RSQ

----------

apollonios (15-04-18)

----------


## dinos.liaskos

συγχαρητηρια....πανεμορφο...ακρως επαγγελματικη κατασκευη....! τα view meters ολα τα λεφτα! μπραβο φιλε!

----------

apollonios (15-04-18)

----------


## aris285

ωραιο εργαλειο μπραβο σου, μου αρεσει πολυ η κατασκευη του σασι.

----------

apollonios (15-04-18)

----------


## radiofonias

Πανέμορφη κατασκευή.

----------

apollonios (15-04-18)

----------


## apollonios

> ωραιο εργαλειο μπραβο σου, μου αρεσει πολυ η κατασκευη του σασι.



 Το σασι ειναι αρζαντο απομίμηση ασημιού θέλει φροντίδα και το κουτί έγινε στον κεχαγιά θεσ/κη
.

----------


## d.antonis

Αν και δεν εχω ασχοληθει ποτε με λαμπες ,η κατασκευη σου ειναι υπερανω κριτικης. Καλες ακροασεις (γουσταρω dire straits για δοκιμες.....).

----------

apollonios (15-04-18)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Σάββα μπράβο πάρα πολύ ωραία κατασκευή,με αγάπη και μεράκι.Εαν θέλεις βάλε και το σχηματικό.

----------

apollonios (17-04-18)

----------


## katmadas

respect!
bravo!

----------

apollonios (17-04-18)

----------


## SV3DVW

Συγχαρητήρια  ωραία κατασκευή, καλές ακροάσεις.  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------

apollonios (17-04-18)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8G9-XZKJV4[/video]



Εξαιρετικός ήχος φτάνει στα αυτιά μας μέσω τόσων ψηφιακών σημάτων ... φαντάσου να είχες βάλει κλασσικό πικάπ τι θα είχε ακουστεί !!!! Συγχαρητήρια !!!! Για το εξωτερικό τελείωμα πολλά συγχαρητήρια, πολύ μεράκι και δουλειά !!! Αλήθεια τι κόστισε το ηλεκτρονικό μέρος ;;; Σχηματικό έχεις διαθέσιμο ;;; Μου άναψες φωτιές να βγάλω στη φόρα τα αναλογικά συστήματα !!!

----------

apollonios (17-04-18)

----------


## billtsig

Υπέροχη κατασκευή με εξαιρετική οπτική συμμετρία τόσο στο εξωτερικό όσο και στο εσωτερικό κομμάτι τα συγχαρητήρια μου!!!

----------

apollonios (17-04-18)

----------


## apollonios

H κατασκευή. έγινε μετά απο πολύ μελέτη και ψάξιμο για το εμφανισιακο μέρος και για την επιλογή των υλικών..ειναι η δεύτερη κατασκευή σε audio .θα βάλω και την πρώτη που έγινε πέρυσι. με κέρδισε περισσότερο και με ικανοποίησε που για πρώτη φορά τα υπολοιπα μέλη της οικογένειας ασχολήθηκαν πολυ με κάτι κατασκευαστικα δικό μου γιατί μέχρι τωρα τα περί rf δεν τα κοιτούσαν καν και λογικο.το σχέδιο βασίστηκε στο MULLARD 5-10 αλλα εφυγε η ΕF 86 και μπήκε η ECC81.το δύσκολο και ωραίο για μενα ειναι η κατασκευή χωρις τυπωμένο κύκλωμα πλακετα και χωρις κοσσες αλλά με υλικά αυτοφερομενα (παραδοσιακα) . http://www.r-type.org/articles/art-003e.htm το κοστος ειναι υψηλό λογο της επιλογής των λυχνιών , μετασχιματιστων των ηλεκτ. πυκνωτών σε axial και peper oil.πρόχειρος υπολογισμός γύρω στα 500- 600ε.αν θελει κάποιος τα γράφω και αναλυτικά.η πρωτη επαφη στο χωρο ηταν επηρεασμένη απο την κατασκευή και την ανάλυση του φίλου Σταύρος Anesmidas ποιο κάτω με καταπληκτικη δουλεία για κάποιον που θέλει να μπει στο παιχνίδι https://pirates.live-radio.gr/.../27-amp-ecc81-ecc83-el84 υπαρχουν και οι πλακετες.

----------

